# Saw this on CL today



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He looks like a nice boy........

You could send this ad to your local GR Rescue so they can contact the owner, perhaps the owner will be willing to surrender Max to them. 

Here's the listing of the FL GR Rescues, contact the one closest to you or the area where this dog is located, send the ad and send it to the Attention of the Intake Coordinator. 

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------

